# My First Blog



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

So this is my first Blog iv done before so i am new to the forum and so far i love it its also good to see there are a few othere members from plymouth to :2thumb: may be one day we can meet up and go for a drink or summin i am hoping to get some pics up soon of my reptiles for all to see 

so some of you may seen i got a new carpet python and it has been striking alot i have been working hard handling her to gain her trust she a bit me a few times but it dont bother me iv also just got her a new snake cave for her hide and she seems to love it 

also at this time i am looking to get a male water dragon so i can breed it with titch my female water dragon and hope to get sum hatchlings so if any of you have a male water dragon for sale let me know please 

so ill leave it here for today and make another post soon rrfn


----------

